# Pcos ? Any ideas to ttc naturally x



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

So I came of the pill on September 2nd had my withdrawal bleed which ended 7th September, bar some spotting I have had a period since September. 
Iv recently have blood done everything but fsh vs lh was normal - my fish was 5 my lh I'm sure she said was 18. Dr said this is usually and indication to pcos but because everything else including testosterone was normal it would conter act this thought. She sent me for a scan which I had today and the lady who did my scan said both my ovaries look polycystic. I'm not over weight etc I have no symptoms of pcos bar the last 3 months with no period. She mentioned clomid, are there any supplements I can take to help ? Any food I can eat or advoid ? Andy drinks ? And how effective is clomid etc I just need some insite and I know this sight is the best (previously had twins via ivf simple due to ex husbands versetomany so Iv been with this site a while)


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi Rose10,

I’m sorry you find yourself in this situation.

I too have PCOS and am normal weight with normal testosterone levels and other hormone levels look fairly normal now but they were less normal. I can’t say what might help you, but I’ve worked with a nutritionist and found that I’m intolerant to dairy and that I needed more protein than I realised - both of which have helped with symptoms and my hormone levels are now normal (but that could be that I have much less stress now). I’ve just registered with a new GP having moved house and he seems knowledgeable about PCOS and said polycystic ovaries plus irregular periods are enough for a diagnosis of PCOS, but also PCOS can come and go.

I don’t know the figures off hand, but I think the majority of people on Clomid ovulate on it (you usually start on 50mg and can increase to 150 if needed). And quite a lot get pregnant - but Clomid can alter your cervical mucus so can make it more difficult for sperm to reach egg.

I didn’t get my first period until I was in my early twenties following anorexia as a teenager but had one session of reflexology and bingo! Not sure that’s typical but fairly dramatic.

I hope that helps and that others can give good advice. Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey bobo66 
she did say (dr) that if it came back pcos that she would look at starting me on clomid. 
if thats the case with the CM then i would just use fertility gel ie pre seed along side. 

its just so frustrating that fact that bad the missing period for the last 3 months (which has never happened to me before) and my lh/fsh being out of balance everything else is normal (no 'typical' pcos signs). 

Thanks you for repliying, some people told be that it could be insuline based so to cut sugar/ salt and to try a low carb diet.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

there is a lot of advice on you tube to do with fertility or if you read some of my posts it will give you ideas x


----------

